
Show HN: Fengari v0.1.0 – Lua VM in JavaScript - daurnimator
https://daurnimator.com/post/172451162334/fengari-v010-released
======
fiatjaf
Is there any example of services using Lua to run code written by users either
in the browser or in the server?

Not necessarily Fengari, it could be with a different library.

